# Could my babies be nearly ready to come?



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

I posted on Saturday asking you about the backache I had been having.  I skipped a day on Tuesday but they were back yesterday.  Last night I had a show (fairly thick jelly type discharge, lightly blood stained?).

I had a couple of pinching pains down really low last night that lasted about 10 minutes each and today I have had period-like pains which are steadily getting more uncomfortable.  These are lasting about 30 minutes at a time and I've had about 5 or 6 so far today.

I have relayed this to the midwife at my hospital and although she said certainly it sounded like something was happening but said it could be hours, days or even weeks before things progressed.

I am so excited and am finishing work tomorrow I'd love to know your thoughts on what the next week or so holds? 

HJG

PS sorry, I know you don't have a crystal ball!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

you well maybe warming up for labour, a show can happen up to 2 weeks at most before birth so hopefully soon you will have your babies but if you can keep your legs crossed for another couple weeks that would be great!  

Jan


----------

